# Considering the Humminbird 586c



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm considering this sonar and was wondering if it is decent. Do I really need color? I could ditch the color and get an entry level b/w sonar with gps for close to the same price. Anyhow, i have about $400 to spend so any advice would be awesome.


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

As for the gps, I think it depends on where you fish-do you fish main lake (out in the middle) areas or just shoreline? Lake erie?? Most shoreline anglers fish specific spots, such as fallen timber, rocks, or weedbeds so gps isn't as important. I personally like color as I fish main lake areas and different densitties show up as different colors. This helps with fish finding and bottom transitions. Humminbird finders have come a long way in the last 10 years, and they have a very good customer service dept. Hope this helps.

Rob


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I went from a grayscale to color and I like the color better. Everything shows up better especially when you are just glancing down at the sonar quickly. It also shows the bottom better...like between a soft bottom (muck) versus a hard bottom (rock).


----------

